# Fox problems



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Any tips on how I could trap a fox without having to worry about trapping the cats that are roaming around the farm? It's been getting the chickens and I just don't know what to do. I've tried hunting him, but he's a smart one...

I was thinking maybe trapping a rabbit and using it as bait. I'd make a chicken wire cage for it and let it roam around in there and make a funnel shape out of chicken wire on one side of it with a couple traps in it. I dunno if the cats would go in there or not, though. :huh:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

snare him alex. just find a trail he is using and he is toast. if you dont have any snares let me know and i can get ya a few.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Biggest problem with the snaring on trails is.... no trails... He lives in a corn field as far as we can tell and just goes to the chicken coop to eat. There's so many animals out on the farm that if we put snares up on the really established trails, something we don't want caught could get stuck. He comes in from random ways until he gets within sight of the house and the chicken coop and there's dogs, cats, geese, ducks and turkeys roaming freely in that area. I'm starting to think a big fricken pit with spikes at the bottom is in order.

:sniper:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

hmmmm so hes a sneaky one. if it wasnt for the dogs id have a idea i actually still have 1 thing that would work perfect but doubt you want to buy a $90 trap just to get him he will eventually screw up and wander out while you are hunting i would guess. otherwise just back way off from the farm site out into the cornfield and make a post set. ONLY do this if the dogs dont wander if theres a chance the dog will go check it out dont do it.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah, I'm not concerned about the dogs from the farm that the chickens are disappearing from to wander over there, but there's a few other farms around with dogs that might. I'm thinking I'll let him be after tomorrow until after deer hunting. Just gonna give him some time for the heat to cool off on him then I'll get him good with the 12 gauge and rabbit or chicken in distress call.


----------

